# what is your favorite freshwater "shark"? (Epalzeorhynchos species)



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

what is your favorite freshwater "shark"? i will start with mine

the red fin shark (Epalzeorhynchos munese)


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Rainbow shark (Epalzeorhynchos frenatum)*

here is some information on these "sharks"
BTW i am quoting Aquarium fish international, my favorite magazine!

"Rainbow shark (Epalzeorhynchos frenatum)
perhaps the most popular freshwater shark is the rainbow shark. they have torpedo-shaped bodies, and their normal coloration is a dark gray with rosy red fins and a little "mustache." some specimens display a dark spot at the base of the tail. there is also an attractive albino strain that sports luminous red fins against a cream-colored body. this fish works very well in communities. the rainbow shark stays relatively small. maximum size is 6 inches, with most specimens staying smaller than 4 inches. even though this is a great community fish, not harming other fish (most of the time) it cannot tolerate fish of the same shape as them, such as the redtail shark. the rainbow shark will set up a territory and will vigorously drive similar fish out. if the tank is small and there is nowhere to run, damage will result. in some cases the other fish will be killed...  the rainbow shark is an excellent scavenger, in addition to the fish's continuous mission to seek and destroy bits of uneaten fish food, it will also nibble on algae on some cases. it is normally active at night, but the aquarium specimens quickly learn that feeding happen during the day, and they become active daylight hours. though a bottom-dweller by nature, the rainbow shark has no problem joining other species to snatch food from the surface."

this is one of my favorite along with my ultimate favorite, the redtail shark.
this can be good in a community aquarium just make sure there are some hiding spaces whether its a pile of rocks or a piece of driftwood. as you read, they establish a territory, (along with most of the sharks) and they will drive other fish out if they don't back off. 

hope you found this helpful! i will be posting about the red-fin shark (Epalzeorhynchos munense) in a little bit (i don't know how long that is.. hopefully this week). please cast a poll after you read this. or if you did cast a poll before, thank you! you don't have to cast another one. :thumbsup:


The Rainbow Shark is a freshwater fish of the cyprinidae family. Rainbow Sharks come in two different varieties: The Epalzeorhynchos frenatum which is gray with orange fins and the Epalzeorhynchos munense or the Albino Rainbow Shark, which is white with orange fins. The E. frenatum was once called Labeo frenatus; the name has since been corrected but some people still use the old name to describe the Rainbow Shark.

Physical Description:

Rainbow Sharks are long and slender with their mouths turned down-ward for bottom feeding, and two pairs of barbels for feeling their way along surfaces. These fish will grow to an average mature size of about 6 inches and can live for up to 6 years if well cared for. The E. frenatum has a greenish-black coloration with bright orange fins. There is a black line that starts at the snout and ends just past the gill plate and a caudal spot on the caudal peduncle. The E. munense is the Albino Rainbow shark which lacks the black pigments coloring the body, eyes, stripe and caudal spot. The albino has red eyes, a white body and the same orange fins. Although there is no black caudal spot on the Albino Rainbow Shark there is still a distinct discoloration where that spot would otherwise be.

Behavior:

Rainbow Sharks have a very aggressive nature and are known to be very territorial. These fish do not do well in a species tank because Rainbow Sharks do not like to share territories with their own kind. That is the main reason why breeding is not commonly successful in the average home aquarium. Rainbow Sharks should never be in a community aquarium smaller fish. Fish of equal or larger size would be able to survive in the same tank as the Rainbow Shark while a smaller fish would either be picked on or chased until it was no longer living. Even though the Rainbow Shark is surrounded by larger fish it will still attempt to dominate unless one of the other fish proves he is stronger than the little shark. The Rainbow Shark’s aggravating behavior does not mix well with many different species but they will live in relative peace with gouramis, pleacos and loaches.

Habitat:

Rainbow Sharks are native to areas throughout Southeast Asia, in Thailand and Indonesia. They live in the sandy bottoms of rivers such as Mekong and Chao Pharaya.

Water:

A Rainbow Shark with thrive at optimal temperatures between 72 to 82°F. Although this fish is not all that finicky in terms of pH conditions, the optimal pH range is from 6.5 to 7.5. Rainbow Sharks prefer moderate to hard water. The water should always be clean and flowing with a good filtration system and plenty of oxygen.

In the Aquarium:

There is a minimum requirement of 30 gallons for an aquarium featuring the Rainbow Shark, although 55 gallons or more would be much better. This is a very active species that has the potential to be very aggressive if adequate hiding places are not provided. This fish is not recommended for beginning aquarists because of their temperament. Rainbow Sharks tend to not get along with other Rainbow Sharks or many other community species. When raising one of these sharks, be sure there are plenty of caves and plants for the other fish to seek refuge in. It is a good idea to have plenty of free swimming space in the upper half of the aquarium to accommodate these hyperactive fish.

Food:

The Rainbow Shark is considered to be herbivorous but it will definitely eat a variety of foods. They would more accurately be described as omnivorous because they eat anything that is fed to them in the aquarium. They will accept a variety of flake and pellet foods but are much happier receiving live or frozen brine shrimp or a good old algae wafer. They will also accept lettuce and spinach, tubiflex worms, and crustaceans as a part of their diet. Rainbow Sharks are surface nibblers, mainly at the bottom of the aquarium. Their mouths are turned down-ward just for that reason. They like to pick algae off of surfaces inside the aquarium.

Sexing:

The Male Rainbow Sharks are generally slimmer than females with brighter colors in both their tails and bodies. The male’s tail will also have a black outline on his anal fin, unless he is an Albino Rainbow Shark.

Breeding:

Rainbow Sharks are egg layers and are bred in Southeast Asia. Rarely are they bred in the home aquarium. Since Rainbow Sharks do not get along with one another it is hard to keep them together long enough for them to reproduce.


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

Tough call. But for me, I'd have to say the Puntius Denisonii (a.k.a Roseline Shark, Torpedo Barb)


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

*roseline shark*

you said your favorite shark is the roseline shark. now that i saw a pic, it is very beautiful. i say it is now in my top 3. :icon_lol:


Roseline Shark (Puntius denisonii)

Common Names: Red Line Torpedo Barb, Denison Barb, Red Line Barb, Red Comet Barb

Category: Barb

Family: Cyprinidae (Minnows or carps)

Origin: Southern India

Main Ecosystem: Inhabits fast-flowing hill streams

Salinity: Freshwater

Temperment: Harmless Community Fish

Diet: They'll eat almost any high-quality prepared food, but wouldn't mind a serving (or more) of live food or even a nibble of your soft-leaved plants.

Care: The roselines prefer a tank with a decent current, which will highly oxygenate the water. They also prefer a highly planted tank as well. As for food, they eat just about anything - from flake food to frozen bloodworms, brine shrimp, beef heart, etc., as well as live foods. Some say they also like to nibble on softer plants, but I personally have not seen this yet. They also like a tank where they have a lot of open swimming space as well, and thick plants to play tag in. They also seem to know how to play hide and seek as well - where one would take off, and the others would search him out. They don't seem to make much out of my rock caves, but as for the driftwood, they so like to chase each other around the larger driftwood, as well as through the branches of the smaller, preying mantis-looking driftwood with branched legs.

KH 4-10

Potential size: Maximum 6 inches

Water Region: Fast-flowing streams and rivers - these are apparently full of vegetation and are highly oxygenated.

Activity: Diurnal (day)

Lifespan: Unknown; some say 5-7 years

Color: As for the coloration, this fish is spectacular. The fish is a shiny silver, with a solid black line running down the middle of its body. Then above that line, there is a shorter bright red line, not going all the way back to the tail. There is also a hint of yellow between the two lines. As for the tail, it's quite striking, with black towards the tips and yellow just inside the black. As for the red line, it also runs into the head and through the upper half of the eyes. They also have a red streak in their dorsal fin. Overall, this fish is quite colorful, and beautifully shaped, with its long, slender body.

Mouth: Normal

Sexing: Unknown

Acclimation: Here's my way of acclimating. I take the bag of fish, and empty them into a small bucket. Then with a cup, I will slowly add tank water until the bucket is half full. Then I will empty half of the water in the sink and do this again. Generally this will take 20 minutes or so. And I've never suffered any losses, even with some of the more delicate fish like my German Blue Rams. Once acclimated, I will empty the bucket into a fish net over a 5 gallon bucket, and place the fish into the tank.

Breeding: Not reported in captivity.

Comments: Since the roseline sharks are part of the barb family, they school fairly well. They don't always school, but for a good part of the time, they like to hang out with each other, swimming around the tank.

I've seen on sites where they say the minimum tank size is as low as 30G, but I don't recommend that. Mine would be cramped in a 30G at nearly four inches each. I think the smallest is three inches. The rest are much bigger than that one. My minimum tank size would be 55G, preferably larger. In my 75G, it does give some room to swim around, but the schooling effect would probably be more apparent in a much larger tank. And being a barb, three or more is the preferred group size. But a larger number is better.

The roseline sharks are very mild-tempered and calm. They love to be fed. They feed both in the water column and at the surface, sometimes with a big splash. They are also starting to get used to me already.

The roseline sharks get along great with the rams. Nobody bothers the sharks, and they don't bother the rams. And with all the color, it's just astounding -- the colors of the rams, the colors of the tetras, and now the colors of the roseline sharks. It's just very impressive.

With the tetras, the roseline sharks are just impressive. I currently have rummynose tetras and serpae tetras in with them, and all get along so well. And the colors are just phenomenal.

Now as for me, they just love me to death, lol. I sit here watching TV, and when I turn my head, all 6 of them are going up and down this side of the tank, saying feed me, feed me, lol. And with those eyes looking at me, guess who wins? hehehe...




Sources:
http://www.fishbase.org/summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=24148
http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/Fishindx/puntius_denisonii.htm http://aquatic-hobbyist.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=92625&sid=5853e4b211925b93290e40f1b34427ac


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Red-fin shark (Epalzeorhynchos munense)*

well i guess i got bored and decided to type up some stuff on red-fin sharks.

"the red-fin shark, which is a very similar species to the rainbow shark, is common in stores and usually is listed under the name of rainbow shark. these two species are nearly identical and so is their care. (so look under rainbow shark for some more information. people probably nee not concern themselves with this as it is basically impossible to visually tell them apart. the red-fin shark has 26 to 30 gill rakers, while the rainbow has 40-45.  oh well. also the red-fin shark also stays a bit smaller reaching a 4-inch maximum size."


Epalzeorhynchos frenatum
(formerly Labeo frenatus)



Overview:

Although not seen as much as it close cousin the red tailed black shark, the red finned shark is a beauty in its own right. Given good conditions the fins will color up and rival any in the tank. It also has the benefit of not being quite as aggressive and can be placed with a wider range of tankmates. 

Quick stats:

Listed tank sizes are the minimum
Size: Up to 6" (15cm)
Tank: 36 inches, 30 gallon
Strata: Bottom-middle
PH: 6.5-7.5
Hardness: Soft to medium. dH range: 2-15
Temperature: 73°F to 79°F (23-26°C)

Classification

Order: Cypriniformes
Suborder: Cyprinoidei
Family: Cyprinidae
Genera: Epalzeorhynchus





Common name:

Red finned shark,Rainbow shark, Labeo frenatus 


Image gallery:

Additional species photographs 

Discuss:

Badmans' Forum 

Distribution

Southeast Asia, 1n the streams of Thailand. 



General Body Form

A large Dorsal fin, usually held upright with its outer back edge concave. Belly profile slightly curved and the back is very convex. Down-facing mouth, with two set of barbels. The body is slightly compressed and long. They can reach a length of about five inches, with the females larger than the males. 



Coloration

Very similar to the more common Epalzeorhynchus bicolor, the main difference is the Reddish-Orange to Red coloration is shown in all the fins, not just the dorsal If the fish is in good condition the rest of the body, including the rest of the fins is Velvet or jet Black. Specimens that are in poor health or not kept in the proper conditions will appear pale and washed out. 

Maintenance

Compatibility: Do not keep with members of its own kind or any other kind of 'shark' unless there is plenty of space for both fish to establish territory and so they aren't in constant sight of each other. This fish can also be somewhat aggressive to other fish, especially other fish that live in the bottom strata. May also nip fins, but doesn't make it a habit like a tiger barb. Food: They need vegetable matter in their diet to grow properly. Everything is greedily taken by this fish. Feed algae sinking wafers, pellets, blood worms, brine shrimp, will also nibble zucchini and other greens.
Decoration: This fish loves caves. Provide at least 2 caves, each on opposite sides of the tank. They will sleep in their cave. A cave of wood or rocks will make the fish feel secure. If shelter is not provided they'll take to any tight fitting secure place, including behind the heater, so provide a few caves to make them happy. Planted tanks also make this fish feel more secure, so a few plants are a plus ***CAUTION: will eat some plants, hungry or not*** Make sure the plants have relatively thick leaves, anubias or Java fern works well. The more secure the fish feels, the less aggression its likely to show. 


Biotope:

Clear and muddy waterways littered with wood and stones


Breeding

Breeding: Not recorded in the home aquarium.
Breeding Difficulty: Expert - due to its intolerance of it's species.


----------



## Jadelin (Sep 30, 2009)

I like the rainbow shark and the red-tailed shark because they are so striking and they stay small enough (and don't want a school) that you don't have to have a huge aquarium to keep them.

I REALLY like the look of sub-adult bala sharks, but the adult ones are less attractive, in my opinion. They are also so active and skittish that you need quite a large tank to give them the room for a decent-sized school.

I LOVE the way roseline torpedo barbs look; although I've never heard their common name with 'shark' in it before. I'm just waiting for them to become a bit less expensive!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Jadelin said:


> I LOVE the way roseline torpedo barbs look; although I've never heard their common name with 'shark' in it before. I'm just waiting for them to become a bit less expensive!


Some petsmarts are supposedly carrying roseline barbs for about $7 per, but not every petsmart is getting them in. But when they do, they sell fast. 

Much more affordable than the $25-$40 price tag that most privately-owned fish stores put on them...


----------



## Eddie80 (Oct 29, 2010)

i love those sharks, but hate their territorial nature. I would love to have either a black red tailed shark or a rainbow shark for my 70 g asian tank.

Instead i have 3 SAE's which are related and are somewhat similar in shape. In fact the store where i bought them from had them labeled them as foxy lady shark.

My favourite is the bala shark, i would love to add 6 to my tank, but knowing the grow to 14 "...


----------



## StygianSteel (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi-Fin Banded. They're not easy to keep due to their size and requirements, but I love em as pond fish.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Roselines ftw! These fish are being farmed now so expect to see them more readily available. 

Here's a shot of mine.


----------



## Shipmonkey (Sep 7, 2009)

AzFishKid said:


> Some petsmarts are supposedly carrying roseline barbs for about $7 per, but not every petsmart is getting them in. But when they do, they sell fast.


They're down to $3.50 at my local Petsmart.


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

Shipmonkey said:


> They're down to $3.50 at my local Petsmart.


3.50???? WoW! As typical round these parts though....not here.


----------



## Jadelin (Sep 30, 2009)

Shipmonkey said:


> They're down to $3.50 at my local Petsmart.


Wow, that's an amazing price! I'd totally buy them at that price. But I've never seen them at my petsmart, and the LFS that carries them has them at like $25. But maybe since petsmart has them in their system I could ask them to order them? . . . Thanks for the info.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

thanks guys!! keep them rolling! will have stuff up about Redtail shark in a bit.. thanks!


----------



## Pri (Oct 20, 2010)

I would say Roseline shark but it is not in the poll... So my vote went to redtail shark (Epalzeorhynchos bicolor)....I've both of them since 6 years in my planted tank.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

ya i will change that if i can...


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

can i edit a poll?


----------



## Jadelin (Sep 30, 2009)

Kibblemania1414 said:


> can i edit a poll?


I don't think so; leastwise, I couldn't figure out how to do it when I tried before. But it would probably mess with the results, since people have already cast votes.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I added it for you.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

I cant change the poll... Too bad, that one would win...


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

just found out that the Roseline shark has another name..
Denison barb
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+880+2217&pcatid=2217
weird


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

looks like redtail shark is winning!! keep up the votes!!


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Tough choices.....There are 3 that stick out for me. One is the Roseline, though I have never owned one their markings are beautiful. I have a Bala right now in my 90 gal and the silver body and black fins make this such an amazing fish. But my favorite is the Rainbow Shark. If these sharks are super happy, their black bodies become super black and the red in their fins almost glow. They are a gorgeous fish and enjoy watching them glide thru the water.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

thanks for the vote and comment!! much appreciated.

will update soon with other facts on redtail shark.

keep the votes coming!!


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

my brother just got a redtail shark and it is doing really well in his 10 gallon.
do you guys know of any other fish that will do well in this tank? with his shark?
he is a real newbie, all his fish die (most of the time) so i have to help him out. so any opinions will be greatly appreciated


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

bump.. any help for my bro?


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

i just saw my brothers shark upsidown hiding in the plants. i poked at him with a net and he was fine after that. does he need more tankmates? please help


----------



## Moody636 (Oct 24, 2009)

Kibblemania1414 said:


> my brother just got a redtail shark and it is doing really well in his 10 gallon.
> do you guys know of any other fish that will do well in this tank? with his shark?
> he is a real newbie, all his fish die (most of the time) so i have to help him out. so any opinions will be greatly appreciated


A ten gallon isn't large enough to comfortably house a red tail shark.

Also, they are quite aggressive and will eat smaller fish.

Sent from my AK-47 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

i thought that they were peaceful to other species. they are just aggressive to their own kind


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

just wanted to see if i should post any more...


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

They are certainly aggressive to their own species, but also towards other tank mates if they are in too close of confines. At adulthood, they can and will eat any fish small enough to swallow. Have you seen one full grown? They don't classify as "massive" but they do get fairly large. Last adult red tail shark I saw was pushing 8" in length and stout. They are awesome fish if the tank is big enough. Bad news is bad news, and while you can push some stocking limits, this is a situation that just wont work long term. The fish will either die from water quality, stress, or the effects of being stunted. Not really any way to make a red tail shark work in a 10 gallon.


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

ya we are actually moving him to my bigger tank over the weekend


----------

